# The Vape Guy - Vapecon 2018 Specials!



## BumbleBee (22/8/18)

Vapecon is a few days away and we are so excited to be part if it again 

We'll be bringing along a nice selection of hardware, a few bits not seen very often and a nice variety of spares like tank glasses, drip tips and silicone covers.

I would also like to show off my latest juice creation, Vapecon will be the first public appearance of *Eden*! Eden is a very refreshing blend of Guava & Grapefruit with a dash of ice to beat the approaching warmer days. 


This will be available at *R180 *per 60ml authentic Chubby Gorilla bottle, swing by and pick one of these gems up

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/18)

Ooh, I didn’t mention the best bit yet 

I’m knocking 10% off _everything_ for Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (23/8/18)

Including your online while you are at VapeCon @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (23/8/18)

@Daniel @Steyn777 @Room Fogger @antonherbst @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/18)

Max said:


> Including your online while you are at VapeCon @BumbleBee


Keep your eyes on the website right after Vapecon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/18)

We’re trying to be prepared with change but we will have card facilities at Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (25/8/18)

Awesome @BumbleBee - right now I’m on standby and keeping my eye on your 18650 Samsung Pink Batteries and an additional 26650 battery with some of your special 0mg EDEN eLiquid. 

Chat soon and wonder if you have any of those spare awesome Vape Guy Caps and T’s available

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/18)

Hellooo everyone! 

We are continuing the Vapecon festivities on our website for a few more days! We have marked a few things down and are offering you a coupon code to use on top of the Specials! In other words, there are some really good deals scattered around the website. 

You need to be logged in and then apply the coupon code to your cart before you check out.

The coupon is *Vapecon18*

Enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Caramia (27/8/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Hellooo everyone!
> 
> We are continuing the Vapecon festivities on our website for a few more days! We have marked a few things down and are offering you a coupon code to use on top of the Specials! In other words, there are some really good deals scattered around the website.
> 
> ...


Fantastic!! 
You don't perhaps have a 0mg Machete hidden somewhere @BumbleBee?


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/18)

Caramia said:


> Fantastic!!
> You don't perhaps have a 0mg Machete hidden somewhere @BumbleBee?


They're out of stock at the moment but a new batch is in the works

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (27/8/18)

Order is in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/8/18)

The specials and coupon is still running, and the feedback has been incredible so far, thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (29/8/18)

What an Awesome colour combination of your new cap @BumbleBee - Well Done  and appreciate the fact that you have offered such awesome support to those that couldn’t make VapeCon 18.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

